# Get Mythic Scribes Trending?



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there a way we could utilize Twitter more to get the word out about Mythic Scribes?  I'm not real familiar with how things work, but if you guys have Twitter, perhaps trying to get Mythic Scribes trending by posting links to the site and tagging with #fantasy #writing or any other tag that might be popular at the moment.  

Any thoughts if this can work?


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 9, 2012)

Hell why not just use #mythicscribes.

I think its a great idea 

EDIT: In addition to more popular tags of course, to nip in on stuff that IS trending


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah that's what I was thinking.  Have tags that are already trending and slip in #mythicscribes.  Post links to interesting threads, articles, whatever.  I think this could be a good way to spread the word more.  It would take those of us who have Twitter (which I don't use much but probably will start using more) to hype the forum up for people that may not know about us.  Since most members have found us through Google, we can find out ways to maximize the name on search engines as well.


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, on the subject of SEO, getting ourselves trending on twitter would go some way towards a better searchability.  As long as we're there when people search "fantasy writing forum" or words to that effect then we're sorted really.

The article team will also work wonders I think eventually 

I'll make sure to do some linking of my own haha


----------



## Devor (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anybody know how many people it takes to get something trending?  It's usually something random people have to pick up on.

I don't use a lot of twitter, but what I think would be a more feasible idea might be getting MythicScribes to post something cool, say about #dragons.  If the rest of us retweet, maybe we could get something going?


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 10, 2012)

If we all use it, we'll get somewhere


----------

